# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Play "Spillikin", Pipeline Theatre and Engineered Arts

## Airicist

Contributors:

Pipeline Theatre, Cornwall, United Kingdom

Engineered Arts

"Take Spillikin to the Edinburgh Festival Fringe" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Spillikin (a love story) collaboration promo
May 6, 2015




> This is a video about the inception of a theatrical collaboration between Pipeline Theatre and Engineered Arts in preparation for their production of 'Spillikin (a love story)', showing at the the Edinburgh Fringe this summer (2015).

----------


## Airicist

'Spillikin (a love story)' promo supplement
June 14, 2015




> This is an additional short promotional video from Al and Jon of Pipeline Theatre, giving more details about our Indiegogo crowdfunder, which is raising funds to take our latest play 'Spillikin - a love story' to Edinburgh, and the why the project matters to us.

----------


## Airicist

Spillikin pitch

Published on Jun 22, 2015




> Pipeline Theatre Company and Engineered Arts Ltd
> Pitch for 'Spillikin' - A Love Story
> Help us take this show to the Edinburgh Festival Fringe 2015

----------


## Airicist

SociBot Mini - Pitch for Pipeline Theatre's Spillikin

Published on Jun 29, 2015




> Spillikin is a play by Pipeline Theatre Co.
> Engineered Arts Ltd have loaned a robot for the production, and will offer SociBot Mini as a reward to corporate sponsors.

----------

